# Monster croc removed from fishing spot



## News Bot (Jun 10, 2011)

A MENACING monster crocodile has been captured by wildlife rangers at a popular Northern Territory fishing spot.












*Published On:* 10-Jun-11 05:19 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 10, 2011)

Why was it removed? I dare say it's been there longer than anyone else who has fished there. How convenient


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 10, 2011)

pfft get a bigger boat and leave him there! 
heres an idea fish elsewhere or around the beast


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 10, 2011)

it's a sad world where animals can't exist unless we say so...

God forbid you find an animal in its natural environment.


----------



## mmafan555 (Jun 15, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> it's a sad world where animals can't exist unless we say so...
> 
> God forbid you find an animal in its natural environment.


 

Not to mention it was removed from a national park.


----------



## longqi (Jun 15, 2011)

It was approaching boats
Probably some idiots from down South had been feeding it

Believe me the last thing you want is a croc that doesnt act like a croc
When they have no fear they can and will attack
When one that size does attack there is absolutely nothing you can do about it

Dont worry Vamp
There are plenty of big ones left around Corroboree


----------



## longqi (Jun 15, 2011)

Mafan
If you have a bear in any National Park or any habitated area in the USA that continually approaches people it is shot dead by Park Rangers
That is a positive fact
So dont preach about things you cannot understand until you have swum over here


----------



## mmafan555 (Jun 15, 2011)

longqi said:


> Mafan
> If you have a bear in any National Park or any habitated area in the USA that continually approaches people it is shot dead by Park Rangers
> That is a positive fact
> So dont preach about things you cannot understand until you have swum over here



No you are wrong.... not in the middle of a protected national park...And even if that was true( and it isn't) I don't think you guys should be looking to emulate the US in terms of wildlife policy.

Usually they are relocated or scared off with warning shots, pepper spray, rubber bullets...Only when they repeatedly threaten lives or cause a direct attack are they killed in a national park...Their is no reason/excuse for Australian wildlife officials not to use measures like the ones I listed before resorting to removing or killing the animal...Simply removing any mildly threatening animal is the wrong way to go and it is in a protected national park.

I have fished in areas with bears...and I have been approached by bears on a few occasions..I have also had bears take my caught fish on a few occasions and I let them take the fish keeping in mind that I was in THERE turf...An animal should only be removed from a national park if it poses a direct threat to human life. Simply approaching boats for fish and displaying dominant behavior does not cut it imo.


My comment was "not to mention it was removed from a national park"...Did I say omg how dare they kill a croc omg..No I didn't..

If someone is feeding it and it is displaying very aggressive behavior.. Something needs to be done...If it is simply taking fish from fisherman and approaching boats...then no it should not have been removed imo.


----------



## mmafan555 (Jun 15, 2011)

longqi said:


> It was approaching boats
> Probably some idiots from down South had been feeding it
> 
> Believe me the last thing you want is a croc that doesnt act like a croc
> ...



All this and yet the fact remains that Crocs are far more easy to avoid than many other large predators. Don't swim and be very careful around the waters edge and you should be able to avoid them....Good luck avoiding a pride of lions that wants to attack and eat you and they are every bit as predatory and aggressive towards humans as crocs in some regions.


----------



## gillsy (Jun 15, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> .An animal should only be removed from a national park if it poses a direct threat to human life. Simply approaching boats for fish and displaying dominant behavior does not cut it imo.
> 
> .


 
What do you think the next step after showing those behaviors are, a nice cuddle?


----------



## mmafan555 (Jun 15, 2011)

gillsy said:


> What do you think the next step after showing those behaviors are, a nice cuddle?



I don't know and as long as I don't decide to snorkel in the Mary River...chances are I won't find out. Crocs are opportunistic predators and of course they may kill and attack humans if the opportunity presents itself...But for all we know the croc was just interested in getting an easy meal of fish.

Fish attracts Crocodiles...If you are fishing in a croc inhabited national park you should expect that you may see crocodiles and that they may approach your boat...I don't see why people can't understand this. Your in their turf....It is a protected river park...learn to adapt or don't go at all.

Of course I don't know the exact details behind this incident...but if the croc was just approaching boats for fish scraps....I don't think it should have been removed. If it was going berserk and lunging at boats/people than yes it needs to be removed.


----------



## longqi (Jun 15, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> No you are wrong.... not in the middle of a protected national park...And even if that was true( and it isn't) I don't think you guys should be looking to emulate the US in terms of wildlife policy.
> 
> Usually they are relocated or scared off with warning shots, pepper spray, rubber bullets...Only when they repeatedly threaten lives or cause a direct attack are they killed in a national park...Their is no reason/excuse for Australian wildlife officials not to use measures like the ones I listed before resorting to removing or killing the animal...Simply removing any mildly threatening animal is the wrong way to go and it is in a protected national park.
> 
> ...



Just do a quick google on bears shot in USA National Parks?
They are given one warning usually by being trapped and rubber bulleted
The next time they display the same behaviour they are Shot DEAD

Yes I have fished for salmon and steelhead with the bears too
Cute and cuddly and couldnt care less so long as you dont get between them and fish

A 4.5metre croc taking fish is one thing
But a 4.5 metre croc approaching boats repeatedly is totally different
What more do need to say that this croc was posing a direct threat to human lives?

Comparing crocs to a pride of lions is ludicrous
If a pride attacks people the entire pride is shot
Zero survivors because they now know how easy humans are
That is fact in Zimbabwe Kenya Bhotswana and South Africa

This croc was simply removed from a position where it posed danger to any human within range
It is a bit luckier than your bears or those lions??


----------



## gillsy (Jun 15, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> I don't know and as long as I don't decide to snorkel in the Mary River...chances are I won't find out. Crocs are opportunistic predators and of course they may kill and attack humans if the opportunity presents itself...But for all we know the croc was just interested in getting an easy meal of fish.
> 
> Fish attracts Crocodiles...If you are fishing in a croc inhabited national park you should expect that you may see crocodiles and that they may approach your boat...I don't see why people can't understand this. Your in their turf....It is a protected river park...learn to adapt or don't go at all.
> 
> Of course I don't know the exact details behind this incident...but if the croc was just approaching boats for fish scraps....I don't think it should have been removed. If it was going berserk and lunging at boats/people than yes it needs to be removed.


 
And they fish with crocs everyday, but your missing the point, it's gone beyond the point of being in a fishing hole around humans to getting confident enough to approach humans which is a threat to human safety... .


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 15, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Not to mention it was removed from a national park.


 
It's not a National Park. Coroboree sits within the PROPOSED Mary River National Park which has been proposed since Jesus was a boy. They will never get agreement from the pastoralists and TOs who are still fighting over what belongs to who.

And if they didnt remove it it would have been discretely culled by the pastoralist anyway.

It was removed because it was stalking people launching and retrieving their boats at the boat ramp. And charging the smaller tinnies.

As for getting a bigger boat, there are already massive ocean going boats roaring up and down and collapsing the banks which the smaller boats never did.


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 15, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> I don't know and as long as I don't decide to snorkel in the Mary River...
> 
> Nobby who used run Mary River Houseboats (Coroboree Billabong) had a snorkeling set hanging on up in his Office walls with the lures and fishing bits and pieces. It was labelled Mary River Fish Finder. he he he


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 15, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> All this and yet the fact remains that Crocs are far more easy to avoid than many other large predators. Don't swim and be very careful around the waters edge and you should be able to avoid them....Good luck avoiding a pride of lions that wants to attack and eat you and they are every bit as predatory and aggressive towards humans as crocs in some regions.


 
Oh here we go again. Stop inventing strawmen to argue with.

Thre croc was a problem, it was removed. That's the way things work up here. It is not an endagered species in our country, there is no shortage of them. If i was the decision maker i would have shot the thing rather than wasting all that money trapping it. Then there would be a bit of extra coin to go into conservation that matters.


----------



## mmafan555 (Jun 16, 2011)

longqi said:


> Yes I have fished for salmon and steelhead with the bears too
> Cute and cuddly and couldnt care less so long as you dont get between them and fish
> 
> A 4.5metre croc taking fish is one thing
> ...




Yes it is...A lion pride is a FAR bigger danger and threat to people in Africa than an Australian Saltwater crocodile is...They aren't even comparable...Lions are real menaces in some areas and kill tons of people...Crocs in Australia take a small few people each year. Not comparable in the slightest.

You clearly have no idea what you are talking about...Most rural african communities barely even have any access to guns...and barely get to get "revenge" on the carnivores that kill them. Often the victim simply disappears and is never heard of again..



longqi said:


> Zero survivors because they now know how easy humans are



Yea that is after they have proceeded to kill numerous people.

Do I need to post the lion attack statistics again for you to see? You are very right through...comparing a lion pride to a croc in Australia is ludicrous...



longqi said:


> Just do a quick google on bears shot in USA National Parks?
> They are given one warning usually by being trapped and rubber bulleted
> The next time they display the same behaviour they are Shot DEAD


Wrong...Bears are almost always trapped and warned with non lethal methods when they show signs of inquisitive behavior..They approach people all the time in many national parks and aren't killed...They are only killed when they are either feed directly by humans and start acting in an unusual manner/attack humans...or when they damage property...Bears in national parks in Alaska approach humans and fisherman to steal fish all the time..And their isn't some absurd outrage...the bear just gets the fish....And that is Alaska which has the most redneck intolerant idiots of any place I have been to( far more so than rural Africans or South Asians) and even they know to act differently in National Parks.


Hell their was even a female bear in Bicentennial Park that attacked and mauled around 4 people before the rangers shot it...Of course this varies from park to park...but for the most part...my original comment stands




longqi said:


> Yes I have fished for salmon and steelhead with the bears too
> Cute and cuddly and couldnt care less so long as you dont get between them and fish



Lol Cute and Cuddly...Bears are intelligent enough to mostly avoid attacking humans but they are the strongest land carnivores on earth...Cute and Cuddly is an absurd description...But Oh yeah I guess everything is just so deadly and more dangerous in Australia of course..What does a weak cute bear have on Australias dangerous animals 

You can say all you want about the threat and danger than Australian crocs pose...and you would be right...But the fact remains that they still barely kill people and don't pose even remotely close to the danger that Niles do to alot of rural communities in Africa. You and others are making it sound like they are taking people out in the hundreds and terrifying communities and it is Armageddon in Northern Australia...Your exaggerating.



longqi said:


> A 4.5metre croc taking fish is one thing
> But a 4.5 metre croc approaching boats repeatedly is totally different
> What more do need to say that this croc was posing a direct threat to human lives?



Different yes...but its would seem likely that the croc just wants the free fish just like a bear would...So I still am not convinced...A croc is more likely to attack a human through but I still don't think that it taking fish and approaching boats warrants it to be removed...How about you just don't swim and be very careful when around the waters edge.

But like I said I am only guessing and I have no idea on the actualities of the croc and the danger it posed.


----------



## K3nny (Jun 16, 2011)

*get the net, i got a bite!*
*wow its a big one!!!*
......
......
*oh shi-*


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 16, 2011)

Maybe we wait till the croc kills somebody before we do anything? Maybe the crocs here don't kill as many people because were smart enough to do something about it before they do? Gee I wonder which one it is... it's a conundrum alright.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 16, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Yes it is...A lion pride is a FAR bigger danger and threat to people in Africa than an Australian Saltwater crocodile is...They aren't even comparable...Lions are real menaces in some areas and kill tons of people...Crocs in Australia take a small few people each year. Not comparable in the slightest.
> 
> *Ur a knob head! You are the one making the comparisons! No one else, no one here compared any animals to any other apart from you. You're a fool who is arguing with himself.*
> 
> ...


 
No you have no idea and you have no real arguments, everything you are arguing you have brought up on your own. Go somewhere else and be a pest.


----------



## longqi (Jun 16, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Yes it is...A lion pride is a FAR bigger danger and threat to people in Africa than an Australian Saltwater crocodile is...They aren't even comparable...Lions are real menaces in some areas and kill tons of people...Crocs in Australia take a small few people each year. Not comparable in the slightest.
> 
> You clearly have no idea what you are talking about...Most rural african communities barely even have any access to guns...and barely get to get "revenge" on the carnivores that kill them. Often the victim simply disappears and is never heard of again..
> 
> ...



The actualities of this croc were accurately reported as Stalking boat ramps and approaching boats
That is more than enough reason to remove it to a holiday camp for crocs

I have no idea why you dropping Niles in here
Of course they kill more people because there are more people there
But regardless of that fact , outside national parks they are hunted remorselessly for both skins and meat

Entire lion prides are routinely exterminated in the countries mentioned before

Bears are shot in the vast majority of USA parks every year

Alaskan bears are exterminated after after confirmed kill
I wonder if the parents of those killed by a bear would have preferred the bear had been relocated earlier??


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Jun 20, 2011)

I find it so sad that people think that the best solution is to remove the animal. Why can't people and wild animals co-exist peacefully?


----------



## gillsy (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you not read this thread ST, they can and there are many crocs that live there peacefully, but when one directly threatens humans itshould be removed as what has been done. They are no endangered so there is no risk to upsetting the local population.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 20, 2011)

SnakeyTroy said:


> I find it so sad that people think that the best solution is to remove the animal. Why can't people and wild animals co-exist peacefully?



This was done to coexist, there's a whole lot more than just one croc out here.


----------

